# Reminder that RFD TV will be showing the



## Sharron (Oct 14, 2007)

at 4:00P.M. Eastern Time and 3:00 P.M. Central time today. This should be a big boost for the Shetlands and Miniature Breeds. I am hoping to tape it if I can figure out our new DVD and Tape player...Am not sure when it will be rebroadcast for those that miss this initial showing.

Enjoy all! You might see yourself on TV!

Sharron


----------



## Leeana (Oct 14, 2007)

Two more hours :cheeky-smiley-006:

I've been waiting almost three months to see this on TV.




:


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 14, 2007)

Carin how totally cute you were with yoru little baby crying ... almost made me cry!

Watching park harness now there is just bits and peices of classes but they even showed all the dogs in the barns :bgrin

Showed Belinda a few times going in and out of her barn and the ring. I think it was her or Amber showing a really nice foundation buckskin??? was just a quick shot of them walking out of the ring couldnt really see who is who~ Who was that pony if anyone knows

But now hey Amber there you are being interviewed and saw becky McKeith

and now Erika Carlson with broken wrist and all driving and winning her Roadster class

the guy giggling thru Liberty is to funny he really enjoyed that class


----------



## Leeana (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes it was great :aktion033:

It was so nice seeing everyone agian. Really brought back memories and was like we were there all over agian.

Lisa, i think that was Belinda showing the fnd buckskin. Belinda and Amber are both in the ring so much its hard to tell lol


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Oct 14, 2007)

WOW! Who was that white pony showing off in the Liberty class? Talk about a ham!!! I am still drooling over all those pretties!!!

-Amy


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes Leeana I think it was to hard to say it was just a quick shot of a head with a pony blocking the rest



:


----------



## Lisa Strass (Oct 14, 2007)

FairytailGlennMinis said:


> WOW! Who was that white pony showing off in the Liberty class? Talk about a ham!!! I am still drooling over all those pretties!!!
> 
> -Amy



That was our stallion Martin's Best Dressed Sinatra, a Rock "E" grandson that was the Senior Champion Stallion, Under. That was Frank's first time in Liberty, and he and my husband had a blast!



:


----------



## Jill (Oct 14, 2007)

H and I just watched it from the DVR! That was so much fun







We can't wait to see the AMHR Nationals one next weekend



:



:



:


----------



## Lewella (Oct 14, 2007)

The little girl sound asleep in a chair is my daugher Kyla



: That's also Kyla in the Washburn photo with her head cocked to the side smiling shyly (okay, so she'd been bawling and suddenly hammed it up for the camera! LOL) holding a bay pony with a blaze. My daughter Abby is shown a few times later in the Walk class and the youth awards. :aktion033:


----------



## txminipinto (Oct 15, 2007)

darn....I was hopeing......oh well, I had actually forgotten about it until someone emailed me about me!  Glad ya'll enjoyed it! I'll have to wait for someone to send me a tape, I guess.



:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 15, 2007)

:lol: We enjoyed watching and seeing people that we knew and the beautiful ponies. :new_shocked: :bgrin


----------



## Boinky (Oct 15, 2007)

It was definatly fun watching that and seeing all the pretty ponies , just watched it on DVR today



I even recognized people even though i'm not heavy into the shetland world yet. I did wish they showed the classes a little bit more, granted i know it had to all be compacted into an hour, but i think they still could have shown them classes that they chose to show a little better. Now i just have to remember to watch the AMHR nationals next weekend!


----------



## ruffian (Oct 28, 2007)

Did anybody tape/DVD this that would be willing to make a copy - I'll pay shipping plus a little! :.)


----------



## dmk (Oct 29, 2007)

ruffian said:


> Did anybody tape/DVD this that would be willing to make a copy - I'll pay shipping plus a little! :.)


I understand the home office will be selling the DVD's of Congress and most likely R Nationals sometime mid to late November.


----------

